# What to take to a cook out?



## kimbaby

I need some ideas and find out what others take to cookouts,
usually I take potatoe salad or home made mac and cheese...
what do you take?


----------



## texasgirl

Everytime!!
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/suprising-broccolli-salad-10171.html?highlight=broccolli+salad

You might do a search. Someone else asked this a few months ago. Maybe look under potluck or sidedish?


----------



## valnaples

Bonnie's Buffalo Chicken Dip is what I take to almost every large gathering, indoors or outdoors...you will be the hit of the party. I believe the recipe is here on discusscooking somewhere. If not, I'll post it.


----------



## cats

Baked beans are always a good addition to any BBQ. I will also take a pasta salad made with tri-color pasta, lots of cut up veggies, and use a vinegar/oil based salad dressing tossed in. If I have any roasted chicken around, I will also add that to the pasta salad. I feel that these two BBQ additions are good to take because they do not require refrigeration (the hosts' fridge may already be full of things that do need to be kept cold) and both can easily go along with whatever meat is on the menu as side dishes.


----------



## Home chef

I always bring 2 things... A small bag of charcoal or an extra tank of propane. You have no idea how many times this has come in handy! The other thing I bring is beer LOL.

Wifey almost always brings her fameous taco salsd.  It's always the first salad gone at the table.


----------



## QSis

*California Chinese Cole Slaw*

This is a change from your typical cole slaws and is very popular with folks.

Desserts are also appreciated by hosts.

Lee

*California Chinese Coleslaw*
 
1 head grated cabbage 
 
1 pkg. (3/4 cup) slivered almonds, toasted
8 green onions, chopped 
2 pkg. Ramen noodles, broken into pieces (uncooked)
(I discard the seasoning packet, but you can use it in the dressing, if you want)
1pkg. (1/2 cup) sesame seeds, toasted

 
Dressing:
 
1 cup oil ½ cup sugar
6 T. Chinese white vinegar 
dash pepper
dash garlic powder

 
Leaving out oil, heat the other dressing ingredients until sugar melts. Add oil and cool.

Mix grated cabbage and green onions.

Toast almonds and sesame seeds separately, since the almonds take longer. Combine with the dried broken noodles.

 
To prevent sogginess, toss everything together just before serving.


----------



## Constance

Home chef said:
			
		

> I always bring 2 things... A small bag of charcoal or an extra tank of propane. You have no idea how many times this has come in handy! The other thing I bring is beer LOL.
> 
> Wifey almost always brings her fameous taco salsd.  It's always the first salad gone at the table.



I'll bet everyone's always happy to see you two! How about posting your wife's taco salad recipe? 

I usually take my Killer Baked Beans, 7 layer salad, and Double Chocolate or Chocolate Peanut Butter Gooey Butter Cake. I think I've posted all of those recipes here. 
Deviled eggs always go over well, too. I make mine with a little Miracle Whip, mustard, and sweet pickle relish, then top with a sliced olive or pimiento and paprika.


----------



## JMediger

I usually take "THE Potatoes" ... 

In a large bowl, mix together: 
1 can cream of mushroom soup
Equal parts sour cream (equal to c of m soup)
1 medium onion, diced
3 to 4 cups shredded, sharp cheddar
1 lb bag, frozen, southern style hash browns (NOT the ones with the peppers)

Spread in a 9 x 13 baking dish and bake at 375 for 1 hour. If you leave them in the oven longer (covered), they only get better. I've also done it where I bake them at home then when we get to the party, I'll throw them in the host's oven until we're ready to eat.

BTW, the name came from all our friends asking "Are you bringing THE potatoes?" ... They might have a real name but I don't know it.  
Enjoy!


----------



## jkath

I love to bring a big basket of various cookies I've baked - everyone always needs sugar!


----------



## pdswife

Baked beans
deviled eggs with bacon
spinach and artichoke dip
and or stuffed mushrooms
or
a dessert of some kind.


----------



## kimbaby

wow thanks for the input...I love what you take to a cook out...
cat your dishes sound really good...


----------



## Constance

pdswife said:
			
		

> Baked beans
> deviled eggs with bacon
> spinach and artichoke dip
> and or stuffed mushrooms
> or
> a dessert of some kind.



Gee, your stuff sounds good. I never thought about using bacon in deviled eggs. 
What recipe do you use for your stuffed mushrooms? I've never found one I was really satisfied with.


----------



## licia

I made the easiest dessert ever and took it to the cookout - not a spoonful was left.  I found the recipe in the very back of the Kraft Food magazine. It is a Black Forest trifle. If anyone would like it, pm or post and I will put it on.


----------



## mudbug

*waving hand madly from the desk in the back of the class*

licia, I would love to see the trifle recipe


----------



## licia

*Black Forest Mousse Dessert*

This is possibly the easiest dessert you will ever make.  It is from the Kraft Food and Family magazine - Winter 2006.

1 1/2 cups cold milk
1 package (4 serving size) Jello Chocolate Flavor Instant Pudding
1 8 oz tub cool whip
16 Oreo chocolate sandwich cookies, divided
1 1/2 cups canned cherry pie filling

Pour milk into large bowl. Add dry pudding mix. Beat with wire whisk 2 min or until well blended.  Gently stir in 1 cup of the whipped topping.

Crush 10 of the cookies coarsely; stir into pudding mixture. Spoon half of the pudding mixture into 1 1/2 quart serving bowl.  Spread 1 cup of the remaining whipped topping over pudding mixture.

Top with 1 cup of the pie filling, remaining whipped topping and 1/2 cup pie filling. Crush remaining cookies; sprinkle on top of dessert. Makes 12 servings. It was delicious and some people were going back for seconds only to find the bowl bare.  Changing some of the components would really be interesting also. Lots of variations, I would think. Enjoy!


----------



## kimbaby

licia, that sounds like heaven ... mmmmm


----------



## SierraCook

I love to take food to a cookout.  Here are some of my favorites:

Macaroni salad
Broccoli salad
Vietnamese chicken salad
Jambalaya
Baked beans
Deep dark chocolate cake
Glazed lemon pound cake
Dutch apple pie


If you like any of these recipes let me know.  I would be more than willing to share them.  Some of the recipes have already been posted here at DC.


----------



## kimbaby

I would love to have the broccoli salad recipe...


----------



## SierraCook

The broccoli salad is my favorite salad to take to parties, etc.  Click on the link below for the recipe.  I also included a spinach salad that you might like.

SC  

Broccoli Salad

Spinach Salad with sundried tomatoes and farfalle


----------



## Constance

Me too! Also both your cakes, and your jambalaya. 

Here's a punch that's always popular at cookouts, or any other occasion for that matter. Not for consumption by children, pregnant women, or anyone who cannot consume alcohol. Kim is my husband, by the way.

Kim's Rocky Mountain Fever Water

INGREDIENTS:
1.75 liter cheap Rum
1.75 liter cheaper Vodka
1.5 gallons orange juice
3 lbs. sugar (or to taste)
1 small bottle Grenadine
6 oranges, sliced
2 large jars Maraschino Cherries

DIRECTIONS:
Fill a 5 gallon container with ice...a round cooler with a spigot is perfect. Add all the ingredients and stir with a ball bat or hoe handle. Let age at least 5 minutes. Be sure to provide a long handled ladle to scoop out the cherries and oranges. 
*Note* You may add other fruit, such as Pineapple slices or Mangos, if you wish. 
If you have some left over, it keeps fine in the fridge, or you can store it indefinately in the freezer. It won't freeze solid, but makes nice slush. 


"I can't even taste the alcohol!"
"That's the plan, Baby, that's the plan!"
Jimmy Buffet, from the song "Grapefruit, Juicy Fruit"


----------



## SierraCook

Click on the links below for the recipes.

Deep Dark Chocolate Cake

Glazed Lemon Pound Cake

I will post the jambalaya I promise.  I need to log off and go check on my cornbread muffins.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I recently learned to make pecan pie.  Of course I changed the recipe I'd found so as to make it my own.  Last Friday, I made mini-pecan pies, using muffin tins to hold the crust.  Other than that, the filling recipe was identicle.  I took them to a pot luck at work.  My boss told me not to bring them again as after eating a few, he'd probably eaten three days worth of carb calories.  Another co-worker ate four of them.  In short, they were a huge hit.  And as both barbecues and pecan pie are classicly southern flavors, I think the combination would be a natural.

If you want my Northern-Style Pican Pie recipe, I'd be happy to post it.

My personal favorite things at a barbecue include a very wet and ice cold Cole Slaw (that I make), baked beans of various varieties, the ocasional bread dressing, and fresh corn on the cob.  Wash it down with some ice-cold root beer (heavy sigh  I have to drink diet) and finnish with some good cantalope and watermellon.

Why is this subject going on now when it's 15 degrees F. outside?

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance

Thanks for the cake recipes, Sierra...they look yummeee.


----------



## SierraCook

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Why is this subject going on now when it's 15 degrees F. outside?
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 

Wishful thinking!!   I cannot wait for warmer weather!!


----------



## shannon in KS

I never bring any of this salad home!

Marinated Veggies and Pasta

8 ounces tricolor or corkscrew pasta, cooked
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 cucumbers -- thinly sliced
1 red  onion -- thinly sliced
1 each red, green, and yellow bell pepper, sliced
2-3 cups cherry tomatoes, halved
Marinade: (adjust to taste)
2  cups  sugar
1 1/2  cup  water
1 cup apple cider  vinegar
fresh parsley, chopped
1 teaspoon  salt
1 teaspoon  pepper
fresh chopped garlic to taste
other seasoning to taste

Combine marinade ingredients.  Add pasta and vegetables.  Marinate for at least 4-6 hours minimum.  Serve with slotted spoon, or drain.


----------



## SierraCook

Here is the link the Jambalaya recipe.  It is one of my favorites.  I usually add more cayenne to the recipe to make it spicier.  Sometimes, I will omit the ham and add more sausages.    

Jambalaya


----------



## Constance

Sierra, that's an excellent basic recipe for a jambalaya. In fact, I've saved it to give to my kids. 

Shannon, your pasta salad looks great. Here's another variation:

J.R.'s Pasta Salad

1 lb tri-color rotini, cooked & drained
1 can artichoke hearts, drained and coarsly chopped
green and/or black olives, sliced
1/2 cup chopped sweet onion
1 sweet red pepper, coarsly chopped
1 sweet green pepper, coarsly chopped
salami or pepperoni, juilienned
1 pint fresh mushrooms, sliced
1 can diced tomatoes including juice (important)
1-2 packages zesty italian dressing, prepared
salt, pepper

Mix first 8 ingredients together. Add generous amount of Italian
dressing, and salt & pepper to taste, remembering that the pasta will
absorb a lot of seasoning. Refrigerate at least 4 hours before serving.
It's actually better the next day. 

*Note: the juice from the canned tomatoes is soaked up by the pasta, and is an important part of the flavor. If you don't use canned tomatoes, please add a baby can of tomato juice. 

You may vary the ingredients as you wish: frozen peas, broccoli
florets, small cubes of mozzerella cheese, sundried tomatoes or tuna are
all good additions.  
Any substantial pasta such as shells, bow ties or penne may be
substituted for the rotini.


----------



## kleenex

Fart power foods, lots and lots of it.


----------



## SierraCook

Constance said:
			
		

> Sierra, that's an excellent basic recipe for a jambalaya. In fact, I've saved it to give to my kids.
> 
> Shannon, your pasta salad looks great. Here's another variation:
> 
> J.R.'s Pasta Salad
> 
> 1 lb tri-color rotini, cooked & drained
> 1 can artichoke hearts, drained and coarsly chopped
> green and/or black olives, sliced
> 1/2 cup chopped sweet onion
> 1 sweet red pepper, coarsly chopped
> 1 sweet green pepper, coarsly chopped
> salami or pepperoni, juilienned
> 1 pint fresh mushrooms, sliced
> 1 can diced tomatoes including juice (important)
> 1-2 packages zesty italian dressing, prepared
> salt, pepper
> 
> Mix first 8 ingredients together. Add generous amount of Italian
> dressing, and salt & pepper to taste, remembering that the pasta will
> absorb a lot of seasoning. Refrigerate at least 4 hours before serving.
> It's actually better the next day.
> 
> *Note: the juice from the canned tomatoes is soaked up by the pasta, and is an important part of the flavor. If you don't use canned tomatoes, please add a baby can of tomato juice.
> 
> You may vary the ingredients as you wish: frozen peas, broccoli
> florets, small cubes of mozzerella cheese, sundried tomatoes or tuna are
> all good additions.
> Any substantial pasta such as shells, bow ties or penne may be
> substituted for the rotini.


 
Constance, your pasta salad recipe is very similar to how I make mine.    The only thing I do different is: use fresh tomatoes, omit the mushrooms, add a can of drained and rinsed kidney beans, and shredded Parmesan cheese.  You are right that it is better the next day.


----------



## mudbug

Bare feet, a portable source of music, and designated drivers.


----------



## Debbie

this is sooooooooo good! 

frog's eye salad

1-1/3 cups (8 oz.) RONZONI Acini Pepe, uncooked 
1/2 cup sugar 
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 can (20 oz.) pineapple chunks, undrained 
1 can (8 oz.) crushed pineapple, undrained 
1 egg, beaten 
2 teaspoons lemon juice 
2 cans (11-oz. each) mandarin orange segments, drained 
3-1/2 cups (8 oz.) frozen non-dairy whipped topping, thawed and divided 
3 cups miniature marshmallows 
1/2 cup flaked coconut 
Maraschino cherries 
Instructions:In medium saucepan, stir together sugar, flour and salt. Drain pineapple, reserving juice to equal 1 cup. With whisk, gradually stir juice and egg into sugar mixture.Cook over medium heat; stirring frequently, until mixture comes to a boil. Stir in lemon juice. Cool mixture to room temperature.Meanwhile, cook pasta according to package directions; drain. Rinse with cold water to cool quickly; drain well.In large bowl, stir together pineapple juice mixture and pasta. Cover; refrigerate several hours or overnight.Add crushed pineapple and chunks, oranges, 2 cups whipped topping, marshmallows and coconut; mix gently and thoroughly.Cover; refrigerate until cold. Top with remaining whipped topping; garnish with cherries. 12 servings (about 1 cup each).


----------



## Constance

mudbug said:
			
		

> Bare feet, a portable source of music, and designated drivers.


Right on, Mudbug! Laissez le bon ton roulez!

When we have a party, we offer overnight accomodation for our guests. It's always fun to cook up a good breakfast the next morning.


----------

